# New revolver



## jsm2 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm trying to find a revolver that can take anything you throw at it. A very durable and generic revolver. I would prefer .357 or 44 magnum and everything in between.


----------



## all357mag (May 20, 2013)

Go with a QUALITY, medium frame, 4"barrel, 357mag. Any of the older Colts or S&W's will do.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ruger DA revolvers have developed a good reputation for strength, too. Their SA revolvers seem also to be very strong.

Your question is so "open" that I find myself thinking about Colt's Single Action Army and Frontier revolvers.
They work perfectly well with several parts missing or broken!
However, you need to constantly be tightening screws.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My first handgun was a ruger 357. In 1981.
I tried to beat the Ruger to death . 
It's still working,lol. Had it opened up, did a first time trigger job myself.
Had my only negligent discharge after my trigger job.
Told my neighbors I saw somebody breaking into the garage,lol. The 357 went through the front and back of the garage. Word spread quickly, stay away from "PIC's" Garage
ALWAYS point the gun in a safe direction I learned,lol.
A negligent discharge when there is no injury is a good ND. You learn very quickly

Sorry for talking to much, BUT WELCOME TO THE FORUM


----------



## scrollmaster (May 27, 2013)

When you say "everything you throw at it" that spells Ruger Blackhawk, Super Blackhawk, Redhawk & Super Redhawk. They are made from ground up with that in mind.
Let me edit this in. Don't know if you have any interest in this for another gun but that also goes for the Ruger Old Army Blackpowder. One of the most fun AND versital revolvers on the market. You can press it to 44mag velocities for big game with Rem #10 high velocity primers and 45gr 777 FFFG at almost 1200fps. I'm more comfortable with 40gr at around 1100 fps or drop down to 25-30 gr for pleasant play.


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

Any weapon if abused, will bite you. You should "throw at it" what its made to catch or it will put metal fragments in your face. Do that and most brands you have heard of will serve you for many years.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I own a Ruger GP100 .357 mag and it is a very tough and well built revolver.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

jsm2 said:


> I'm trying to find a revolver that can take anything you throw at it. A very durable and generic revolver. I would prefer .357 or 44 magnum and everything in between.


Ruger - GP-100 in .357, or Redhawk in .44, if you intend to fire max loads a lot.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Watched an American rifleman episode,part of the show was about the red hawks being Very durable, solid handgun.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

With most of the above. A Good Ruger or S&W would be great (Colts are good but a little pricey for my taste).


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a S & W 686 and a Ruger GP100 and think they are both great guns. I have read that the Ruger is suppose to be stronger, but I don't reload or buy exceptionally high velocity ammo. Therefore, I doubt I will ever shoot either one of them out.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

"Everything you can throw at it" doesn't really help. What is your intended use? 
Assuming you're planning to use ammo of normal specs and don't plan on using it as a pry bar, most revolvers will do fine for anything resembling normal use.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Go with the 357, whichever make you prefer. Everybody wants a 44mag,,, till they shoot it. I've had a Ruger Blackhawk 44mag and still have a S&W Model 29. They're expensive to shoot and very ill mannered. The 357 will allow you to practice with 38spl, much cheaper than mag rounds.


----------



## soldierofchrist (Jul 11, 2010)

A Ruger Redhawk or Super Redhawk is built really tough and can handle some stout loads as well. I like the way a Smith & Wesson 629 feels with a 5" barrel and as long as you are shooting standard loads it works just fine and tends to be more accurate in my opinion and the trigger is the best from the factory. Another option in 44 Magnum is the Raging Bull from Taurus. It is overbuilt for the 44 Mag but tames the cartridge very well and is one of my favorite revolvers in the 6.5" barrel length. Another plus for the Taurus Raging Bull is it has the same cylinder length as the Redhawk's and Colt's Anaconda allowing you to seat the bullet farther out so you can get a little more powder behind the 300+ grain bullets and it will handle the hot loads better as well. I am shooting Hardcast 325 grain Beartooth Bullets at 1300 and with the muzzle break it feels as if I am shooting a 357 mag un-ported.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

S&W model 66 or 686. :smt023


----------



## millsriver (May 26, 2013)

Ditto on the comments for Ruger GP-100, preferable stainless steel.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

S&W 586 or 686 and Ruger SP101 - all great revolvers!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BigCityChief said:


> S&W 586 or 686 and Ruger SP101 - all great revolvers!


I keep forgetting that S&W makes blue revolvers. 

All of mine are SS.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

In .357 mag. revolvers I have an early 1970's Blackhawk, A Dan Wesson with 4" and 8" barrels, and a 4" S & W Model 19. The Blackhawk is a feckin' tank and is awesome fun to shoot as well as very accurate. The Model 19 has Hogue monogrips on it and with handloads it is a literal tack diver.

My favorite is the Dan Wesson 15-2VH with a heavy 6" barrel with ventilated top rib. Probably the most accurate of the lot and built like a tank with the added advantage that I can change out from a 2" barrel with little grips to a 8" barrel with heavy target grips in about 90 seconds.

VooDoo


----------

